# Show Attire



## capriola-nd

So, is it required or just a strong suggestion to wear white clothes while showing goats? If it's required I better find some white denim. . . Just curious. Need to be fully prepared for show season.


----------



## KW Farms

I do believe it's required in sanctioned shows. The most you can have is a logo on your shirt. Your shirt and pants should be white for dairy breeds. And for meat breeds you should have black pants with a white shirt.


----------



## Idahodreamer

How about a white shirt and skirt? I wear skirts all the time.


----------



## KW Farms

I think longer skirts are ok. I am trying to find the link to where I found this info. not finding it now, but I think it was on ADGA or somthing. I think you are supposed to wear very modest clothes.


----------



## StaceyRosado

for AGS shows you can have black pants or shorts


----------



## Dover Farms

For showmanship you have to have a white shirt and pants(or longer skirts are acceptable). Outside of showmanship, I have shown with just a white shirt and shorts on.  But I believe at the ADGA Nationals you do have to be in all whites whenever you are in the show ring.


----------



## nutmegfarm

dairy goats you really should wear all white. it looks very professional if you can keep clean! i usually wear white denim jeans, they're easier to find, and replace frequently  At nationals it is VERY important that you wear all white, but at small sanctioned shows and county fairs, you can get away with just dark jeans and a white shirt though


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh yes that right Jacque all white for showmanship -- even with AGS


----------



## KW Farms

By wearing all white you're going to look more professional and you're going to look like you actually took the time to abide by the dress code. I think the judge will really appreciate the fact too, and who knows that might get you to score better points with him/her.


----------



## Dover Farms

KW Farms said:


> I think the judge will really appreciate the fact too, and who knows that might get you to score better points with him/her.


Only in showmanship and it really matters in showmanship. Ten points of your showmanship scorecard goes to Appearance of the Exibitor. Now whether you wear all whites or not in the breed rings won't get you a better score, just to clarify. But it does look more professional to wear all whites...I only wear shorts on hot summer days.


----------



## KW Farms

I understand that. I didn't mean like, actualy points, I mean like, the judge will probably like the fact that you dressed appropriately for the class. Every judge is different and if you get a real picky judge he/she might not like the fact that you're not dressed correctly for the breed class and not judge your goat as equally as the others even in a breed class, not just showmanship.


----------



## Dover Farms

I have been lucky not to get a judge that would be that picky.  And to be completely honest, I would be absolutely livid if my goat wasn't judged equally in a breed class because of what _I_ looked like. That just....wouldn't be right at all. It's not about me in the conformation ring(Thank God! :ROFL: ), it's about the goat.


----------



## sweetgoats

I think the showmanship is the MUST for the show attire. For Cashmere goats, it is White shirt, and black pants, and closed toe shoes at all times. I have judged where the kids come in showmanship in shorts and sandals. I do not care if they are the most knowledgeable person out there, they are placed last. THAT IS NOT SHOW ATTIRE, for the cashmere goats. Shorts are never acceptable at all in our ring. The shirts should be long sleeve but I will accept short sleeve if they look nice.

A for the Angora goats, wow I have seen them go in the ring in rags. to me that is just horrible.


----------



## cbartram

Thank you! I was hoping and wondering for the adga show in Weatherford this weekend if it would be "ok" to wear jeans and a white shirt. Can't seem to find any white jeans in my size!


----------



## SDK

dark blue denim is acceptable for show attire, and a white shirt, preferably button up, polo acceptable, and max is a chest logo


----------



## goathappy

You can wear black jeans and a white shirt for showing. If you're having a hard time finding white jeans, check out Victoria's Secret online, thats where I got mine, or you can check out resale shops in your area


----------



## SterlingAcres

If you couldn't find white jeans, would very light colored khaki pants be appropriate?


----------



## sweetgoats

I have never EVER seen Dairy goat class where the showmen are not in all WHITE. 

Do to a Goodwill or a thrift store to get the white pants.


----------



## SterlingAcres

Thanks Lori.

I did a google search. Macy's carries a slew of white denim.
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/index.ogn ... 5216518945


----------



## cbartram

LOL - I do not have a Macy's anywhere near here! As big as Amarillo is, you'd think we would have one. :sigh: 

Thanks so much for all of the wonderful advice. I am hoping to still go to Weatherford; worrying now since 1) have no clue as to what I am doing and 2) temps are supposed to reach into the 100's there and here; it will be a long haul for the babies even though the trailer is insulated. 

I do hope to go! It is so exciting! :stars:


----------



## SDK

sweetgoats said:


> I have never EVER seen Dairy goat class where the showmen are not in all WHITE.
> 
> Do to a Goodwill or a thrift store to get the white pants.


i always show in blues


----------



## cbartram

Found white jeans at Old Navy today - on sale for 22 bucks if anyone is looking for some. They are flared at the bottom for boots. Not much to choose from in sizes though; I'll be washing in hot water for a few times!


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

*Let's revive this attire thread a little. Questions!*

Ok, 3 days to go until my first show. I read this thread, and found 2 pairs of pants in the thrift stores that fit me. One is white denim jeans with silver & black rhinestone paisleys on the pockets...too flashy? and it's going to be 88 F the day of the show .
The other is 3/4 length capri pants.No bling, light and comfortable, but are they allowed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ you should be fine with either of them.. A little bling on the pockets should be fine.. And I show in white or kaki capries if it's real hot.. Other wise I wear white or kaki pants


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

Ok, sounds good, Skyla. I will wear my black capris and bring my white bling jeabs in case someone raises an eyebrow. The organizer of this shown assured me black was fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I've wore black pants this year.. My white ones had stains and I didn't have the $ to buy new ones at the time.. 
I see people show in jeans too! As long as your not doing showmanship or going to ADGA Nationals it's not a huge deal IMO..


----------



## ciwheeles

I have seen people show in everything from jeans, to shorts, to capris. And as of now I've only been to 2 shows. Lol

The judges don't care. Above anything else I think it is more important your clothes just look nice and clean and that the animal be nice and healthy looking. 

It is nice though to go the extra mile and wear all white. I think it shows respect to the judge that you care and it looks professional. Again though I think as long as you don't look like you rolled out a dumpster that should be nice and respectful enough. They don't place goats on the appearance of the exhibitor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres

ciwheeles said:


> I have seen people show in everything from jeans, to shorts, to capris. And as of now I've only been to 2 shows. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Ive seen someone in pjs before so wearing black is totally fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

I think if I were to ever show, I'd wear the all white because it is the standard. However, can I just say why white? Sorry but I think it looks hideous. I have never been a fan of all white anything though, clothes, cars, animals, flowers, I want a little color in there!
At least though it isn't a hot color.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whit is 'dairy' dairy cow exhibiters also wear white.. I wish it was t white too.. It get dirty so quickly!


----------



## NubianFan

I think all farm shows should be either dark blue jeans and a light colored button up shirt or black or khaki slacks and a button up shirt. Seriously who traipses around on the farm in all white.


----------



## ciwheeles

I think beige khakis would be better. It would look good and not get as dirty. 

I agree on the white. It's so hard to stay clean. Especially showing juniors. They're bouncing, and trying to jump on you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yes, very true 

Oh I know! Last show I had dirt all over my white pants and shirt from my doeling who like to pretend to be a bunny! :lol:


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

I found some nice white jeans last minute at Goidwull thst are really comfortable, and they fit. So I'll wear whites. I already have green tattoo ink on the side from practice, but I guess that's common to get yourself painted by your goats.


----------



## Goats Rock

PBS has white pants. And they wash up well, too. I think they are painters' pants.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm

I went to the show last weekend & I wore in all whites with full length stretch jeans last weekend, and it was near 90F and humid. They stuck to my legs & felt I had trouble walking after kneelng next to my Nigerian Dwarf. Next time I'll wear my nice light khaki capris. I agree khaki (light beige) would look nice. Most people under 25 showed in dark jeans. Most people over wore whites.


----------



## penguinacres

I asked a judge that very question this year and he told me that the only place where white is part of how you are being scored is showmanship. He said open shows are up to the exhibitor, however he did follow that up with he likes to see people in at least white shirts because it makes him feel like they are putting effort into the show. He also mentioned it in no way altered how he judged the animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

